# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Hardware] CPC Hardware N°41 est sorti !

## Dandu

Le Canard PC Hardware 41, notre numéro d'été, est en kiosque. Ce trimestre, nous avons décidé de nous intéresser à Wish et Joom, deux plateformes très populaires qui permettent d'acheter des produits chinois à bas prix. Mais vous découvrirez évidemment que la réalité ne rejoint pas la fiction : c'est trop beau pour être vrai. Nous vous proposons aussi un comparatif de souris pour joueurs, après une discussion dans l'émission de Canard PC : faut-il vraiment mettre des centaines d'euros pour jouer ? Ensuite, un peu de technique, avec un dossier et un comparatif d'alternatives aux Raspberry Pi. Nous avons testé la nouvelle carte Nvidia, des cartes moins onéreuses, plus rapides, etc. Enfin, Oni a décidé d'arrêter de fumer et en profite pour nous dresser un panorama sur l'offre en matière de cigarettes électroniques.

Pour les produits chinois, nous avons donc commandé des dizaines de produits high-tech, pour les tester en profondeur. Cartes microSD, faux AirPods, smartphone à 35 €, chaque produit a été testé comme nous aurions pu le faire sur quelque chose de plus classique. Nous vous expliquons aussi comment vous pouvez recevoir un produit sans frais de port ou pour une somme symbolique et - surtout - comment les plateformes se moquent de vous dans certains cas. Pour les alternatives aux Raspberry Pi, nous avons sélectionné une dizaine de cartes que nous avons torturées pour vérifier les avantages et les défauts face à différents Raspberry Pi. USB 3.0, SoC rapide, Ethernet à 1 Gb/s, OS, tout y passe. Pour la cigarette électronique, Oni vous explique comment fonctionnent les eCig, comment choisir un modèle, les pièces à éviter. Dans la suite, une des nouveautés de notre formule 2019, une page DIY : comment fabriquer une "clé USB" capable d'atteindre 1 Go/s pour moins de 100 €. Pour la partie rétro, nous avons décidé ce trimestre de nous intéresser aux moniteurs et à la meilleure façon d'afficher les images issues d'une console ou d'un ordinosaure. Neji continue aussi son exploration des GPU avec cette fois les concurrents malheureux de Nvidia, avec 3dfx, Matrox et d'autres. Dans nos tests, nous vous proposons les GeForce GTX 1650 et 1660, des tests de SSD - Toshiba RC100, Samsung 970 EVO Plus, Intel Optane H10 -, mais aussi des baskets, un adaptateur USB vers Ethernet capable de dépasser 1 Gb/s, un casque qui refroidit les oreilles ou le clavier et la souris pour Raspberry Pi. Bien évidemment, vous retrouverez nos rubriques habituelles avec nos guides d'achats sur tous les composants pour monter un PC, nos configs, un panorama des consoles que tout le monde veut oublier ou un historique des CPU Alpha. Nous voyons déjà les déçus : nous n'avons malheureusement pas de Ryzen 3000 dans ce magazine, à cause de nos contraintes de bouclage. Mais bien évidemment, nous vous proposerons un test dans le prochain magazine, en plus de l'analyse des informations disponibles.

----------


## vectra

Vite parcouru pour le moment, j'ai bien apprécié!
Notamment les rubriques rétro, qui me semblent vraiment utiles.

----------


## Ragondin

Suis pas au fait du jour mais y a moyen de l'avoir en ligne? Ça me saoule d'être à l'autre bout du monde et ne pas pouvoir le lire. Merci.

----------


## Taï Lolo

On reverra un jour la page du guide d'achat avec les performances GPU des 3-4 dernières années ? C'était super pratique pour se situer quand on a pas upgradé depuis longtemps.

----------


## Praetor

> Suis pas au fait du jour mais y a moyen de l'avoir en ligne? Ça me saoule d'être à l'autre bout du monde et ne pas pouvoir le lire. Merci.


Abonnes-toi. La poste livre dans le monde entier.

----------


## vf1000f24

> Abonnes-toi. *La poste livre dans le monde entier*.


Ou pas...  :tired: 

Ceci dit, ce numéro, juste survolé, a l'air très sympa!

----------


## Hugo

Est-ce quelqu'un sait s'il est trouvable à Tahiti ?

----------


## Ragondin

> Abonnes-toi. La poste livre dans le monde entier.


Tu ne dois pas connaitre la poste des Philippines alors... Si je veux lire quelques chose sur des produits obsolètes, c'est le bon choix. Donc toujours rien en ligne?  ::|:

----------


## Dandu

> On reverra un jour la page du guide d'achat avec les performances GPU des 3-4 dernières années ? C'était super pratique pour se situer quand on a pas upgradé depuis longtemps.


Pas directement. J'ai pas toutes les cartes, on a changé les machines de tests et c'était Doc TB qui s'occupait de ça. On va essayer de faire un truc équivalent en tout cas

----------


## Taï Lolo

Bonne nouvelle, merci.

----------


## Narm

> Vite parcouru pour le moment, j'ai bien apprécié!
> Notamment les rubriques rétro, qui me semblent vraiment utiles.


Ouaip, mais je préférais l'ancienne version du garage à mythe et de la petite histoire de... qui étaient plus aérées. Mais bon, je suppose qu'avec un nombre de page limitée, il est nécessaire de faire des concessions. 
Par contre, j'ai été surpris de la note de la Rival 100 : en lisant son paragraphe on se dit que la rapport qualité prix est top, et je pensais qu'elle aurait 8. Au final 6, la même note que la Pro X3 qui pourtant fait dans le superflu. 
D'ailleurs j'ai tiqué sur l'ordre des souris, on dirait qu'il a été jeté au hasard sans tri par note, prix ou marque. Sinon numéro qui comme d'habitude présente des articles justifiés et d'autre non au niveau de la mise en page,  c'est bête mais j'aime quand les choses sont ordonnées  ::ninja::  
Dans les consoles oubliées, pas un mot sur le n-gage ?

----------


## Dandu

Le N-gage, c'est pas si catastrophique que les trucs présentés, au moins sur les volumes de ventes

----------


## ducon

Même pas de pipe électronique connectée.  :Cell:

----------


## tonton-thon

Page 54...dans "l'auriez-vous oublié?", la petite anecdote sur Dire Straits...put1 j'étais jouasse vous n'imaginez pas  ::love:: 

Enfin la vérité  ::love:: 

"...l'une des meilleures musiques live de tous les temps..."

Respect éternel  ::love::

----------


## barbarian_bros

Vu que le Raspberry PI 4 a été annoncé juste après la sortie du mag, le test du Pi 4 a été ajouté en PDF : .
Un DLC pour le Canard PC Hardware 41 : le test du Raspberry Pi 4

----------


## Sonia

> Page 54...dans "l'auriez-vous oublié?", la petite anecdote sur Dire Straits...put1 j'étais jouasse vous n'imaginez pas 
> 
> Enfin la vérité 
> 
> "...l'une des meilleures musiques live de tous les temps..."
> 
> Respect éternel




oohoo merciii  :;):

----------


## Aldian

Salut, comme à chaque fois qu'il y a un test sur les souris, je me fais la réflexion que certains critères qui sont pour moi essentiels ne sont même pas mentionnés. Peut-être suis-je le seul pour qui ils ont de l'importance?

1) Lorsque je pose une main à plat sur la table sans rien faire de spécial, mes doigts sont écartés naturellement d'environ 12 mm. Je peux les écarter plus ponctuellement mais c'est inconfortable de le faire dans la durée. Il y a donc pour mois deux catégories de souris: 
 - celles avec la grosse molette au milieu
 - celles qui respectent l'écartement naturel des doigts en ayant des boutons gauche et droit suffisamment proches l'un de l'autre.
Celles de la première catégories elles peuvent avoir 16.000 DPI et tout ce qu'on veut, je leur donnerai toujours 0.

2) La dureté du clic. Ca devrait être mesurable et quantifiable. Toutes les souris ne nécessitent pas le même appui. Et celles pour lesquelles il faut appuyer beaucoup sont les plus fatigantes. Ca encore ça devrait être mentionné

3) La taille. Personnellement je préfère avoir le poignet immobile et bouger juste la main. Ca nécessite un mulot de taille moyenne ou petite.

Bon comme les testeurs se moquent visiblement de ces critères (pas faciles non plus à trouver sur les boutiques) je passe mon temps à renvoyer des souris lorsque j'en veux une nouvelle.

----------


## gros_bidule

Je me fais les mêmes réflexions.
A une époque on insistait même sur le type de prise en main (pleine paume, en serrr, etc).
A vrai dire, ces tests sélections font parties des quelques pages que je zappe complètement désormais.
Toutefois, je reconnais que le sujet est complexe et demanderait beaucoup de temps et de pages pour satisfaire un maximum de gens, donc je préfère l'accepter et aller chercher l'info ailleurs. Ce n'est pas grave, 90% du mag me plaît toujours  ::): .
La seule fois où j'ai lu ces tests avec (grand) intérêt, c'était lors d'un dossier sur le sujet. Celui qui justement rappelait les types de prises en main, etc.

C'est comme la fiabilité des souris sélectionnées : on n'en parle pas, alors que nombre de canards se plaignent de la durée de vie plus que limite de certaines grandes marques orientée gaming. Cela mériterait d'être mentionné, surtout quand le mulot coûte plus de 50€.

Et certains partis-pris qui, à mon goût (c'est bien là que c'est problématique : c'est subjectif, mais aussi culturel), donnent de mauvais conseils. Par exemple le coup de la souris filaire pas faite pour le gaming, ou la quasi obligation d'avoir un capteur avec plein de DPI. Je sais, on en a déjà discuté, et je ne suis pas d'accord. On trouve de très bonnes souris optiques (le laser, quelle blague, qui décroche avec un tapis de souris même à 5€ ?) filaires ou sans-fil avec un faible dpi, non gaming, mais qui permettent de fragger comme de oufs ; après tout il faut déjà avoir un super haut niveau pour vraiment avoir besoin d'une souris de luxe (c'est comme Kevin, 7 ans et footeux, qui veux à tout prix les baskets de son joueur préféré). Mais non, le discours officiel c'est toujours de laisser entendre qu'il faut une souris très réactive. je dis bullshit marketing.
Si on cherche de vraies super souris réactves, on arrête l'USB et on passe en PS/2 (en plus le CPU dira merci). Je sais, c'est pas sexy.

Tout ça pour dire que les sélections de souris, c'est un peu comme les sélections d'alims : ça occupe des pages, c'est (j'imagine) vite fait, et l'intérêt pour le lecteur est plus que réduit. Si tu es abo, tu vas les lire que quand tu cherches du matos, donc 9 fois sur 10 tu zappes. Ce n'est pas scandaleux pour autant, on ne peut pas exiger 100% de longue investigation. Le ratio actuel est déjà très bon.

----------


## Dandu

> Salut, comme à chaque fois qu'il y a un test sur les souris, je me fais la réflexion que certains critères qui sont pour moi essentiels ne sont même pas mentionnés. Peut-être suis-je le seul pour qui ils ont de l'importance?
> 
> 1) Lorsque je pose une main à plat sur la table sans rien faire de spécial, mes doigts sont écartés naturellement d'environ 12 mm. Je peux les écarter plus ponctuellement mais c'est inconfortable de le faire dans la durée. Il y a donc pour mois deux catégories de souris: 
>  - celles avec la grosse molette au milieu
>  - celles qui respectent l'écartement naturel des doigts en ayant des boutons gauche et droit suffisamment proches l'un de l'autre.
> Celles de la première catégories elles peuvent avoir 16.000 DPI et tout ce qu'on veut, je leur donnerai toujours 0.
> 
> 2) La dureté du clic. Ca devrait être mesurable et quantifiable. Toutes les souris ne nécessitent pas le même appui. Et celles pour lesquelles il faut appuyer beaucoup sont les plus fatigantes. Ca encore ça devrait être mentionné
> 
> ...


Alors, on s'en moque pas, et quand on teste des petites souris (ça arrive, les MX Anywhere par exemple), on indique bien que ça ne passe pas chez tout le monde. 

En fait, le point 1, c'est tout à fait subjectif, vu que ça dépend de la taille de ta main, c'est malheureusement un peu compliqué de le prendre en compte.
Le point 2, c'est mesurable, mais ça reste aussi subjectif. Ceci dit, certains modèles permettent de le régler, et ça peut être un point à prendre en compte dans un comparatif. 

Après, on tombe vite dans un problème, c'est que ça demande beaucoup d'explications pour quelque chose de très personnel. C'est comme pour les souris de gaucher. 




> Je me fais les mêmes réflexions.
> A une époque on insistait même sur le type de prise en main (pleine paume, en serrr, etc).
> A vrai dire, ces tests sélections font parties des quelques pages que je zappe complètement désormais.
> Toutefois, je reconnais que le sujet est complexe et demanderait beaucoup de temps et de pages pour satisfaire un maximum de gens, donc je préfère l'accepter et aller chercher l'info ailleurs. Ce n'est pas grave, 90% du mag me plaît toujours .
> La seule fois où j'ai lu ces tests avec (grand) intérêt, c'était lors d'un dossier sur le sujet. Celui qui justement rappelait les types de prises en main, etc.
> 
> C'est comme la fiabilité des souris sélectionnées : on n'en parle pas, alors que nombre de canards se plaignent de la durée de vie plus que limite de certaines grandes marques orientée gaming. Cela mériterait d'être mentionné, surtout quand le mulot coûte plus de 50€.
> 
> Et certains partis-pris qui, à mon goût (c'est bien là que c'est problématique : c'est subjectif, mais aussi culturel), donnent de mauvais conseils. Par exemple le coup de la souris filaire pas faite pour le gaming, ou la quasi obligation d'avoir un capteur avec plein de DPI. Je sais, on en a déjà discuté, et je ne suis pas d'accord. On trouve de très bonnes souris optiques (le laser, quelle blague, qui décroche avec un tapis de souris même à 5€ ?) filaires ou sans-fil avec un faible dpi, non gaming, mais qui permettent de fragger comme de oufs ; après tout il faut déjà avoir un super haut niveau pour vraiment avoir besoin d'une souris de luxe (c'est comme Kevin, 7 ans et footeux, qui veux à tout prix les baskets de son joueur préféré). Mais non, le discours officiel c'est toujours de laisser entendre qu'il faut une souris très réactive. je dis bullshit marketing.
> ...


Alors, y a une chose d'abord : la sélection de produit en début de magazine (enfin, maintenant, elle est dispatchée, mais le principe reste le même) : c'est un débat qu'on a eu à la rédaction, mais on a une partie significative du lectorat qui le lit, au moins au moment de changer de PC (d'après nos sondages, c'est pas du doigt mouillé). Forcément, une personne qui lit régulièrement ou qui connaît bien un sujet va trouver ça trop simple ou pas intéressant... parce que c'est pas la cible. C'est évidemment résumé et avec des crtitères assez larges, mais c'est logique.

Après, les souris, c'est compliqué. D'abord, sur les DPI, on va vite avoir un problème de compréhension des lecteurs qui ne connaissent pas le sujet. Déjà, rien que faire comprendre qu'un modèle avec un capteur 12000 ou 16000 dpi est jamais vraiment à ce niveau là, c'est compliqué. Mais si on commence à aller dans le détail, on va avoir des gens qui prennent des capteurs vraiment mauvais et qui comprennent pas. Reste que dans l'absolu, se tourner vers un capteur un peu moderne évitera de décrocher sans raisons valables, ou de se retrouver avec un vrai mauvais capteur. Puis y a un problème bien réel : de toute façon, une souris de joueurs bien conçue, elle aura un capteur 12K/16K, de toute façon. Même si un 2000, 4000 (etc.) peut suffire, le problème va être qu'iol va se retrouver avec de l'entrée de gamme ou vieux. Même chose avec le filaire/pas filaire : niveau qualité/fonctions, le sans fil implique un surcoût assez important. Donc à budget à peu près équivalent, une filaire sera souvent meilleure, pas sur la réactivité (globalement, c'est invisible en pratique) mais sur les fonctions, l'ergonomie, etc. Et dans de rares cas, vraiment moins bonnes, les modèles à batterie très longues durées ont des perfs volontairement mauvaises.

Mais bon, dans une page, le but est d'aller à l'essentiel et de proposer des trucs qui marchent bien, sans surprises. Comme pour les claviers : on va mettre des choses accessibles, qui se trouvent facilement, et garder les trucs atypiques, rares, etc. pour un dossier sur les claviers mécaniques. C'est peut-être mieux et moins cher, mais il faut avoir les connaissances nécessaires, et le recul. Y a pas la place et ça vise pas ça.

Et l'USB vs. PS/2, outre le fait que c'est assez tendancieux (on peut parfaitement tester des cas ou l'USB a une meilleure latence), on tombe vite sur un problème : en 2019, le PS2 disparaît. Les souris le font plus en interne dès qu'on monte en gamme, le font évidemment plus en sans fil, et les cartes mère ont pas nécessairement la prise.

Enfin, sur la durée de vie/fiabilité, c'est compliqué. A chaque mag', on essaye de vérifier si y a pas trop de retours visibles sur certains modèles (ça arrive) et éventuellement avoir des retours réels des magasins, mais c'est assez tendu. Et surtout, c'est compliqué de savoir si c'est un problème isolé, un problème de la personne, etc.

Récemment, on a eu quelqu'un qui se plaignait que la manette Xbox One achetée en suivant nos conseils a eu un problème assez rapidement. Mais c'est visiblement isolé, même si la personne peut pas le savoir est est effectivement déçue.

----------


## Aldian

> En fait, le point 1, c'est tout à fait subjectif, vu que ça dépend de la taille de ta main, c'est malheureusement un peu compliqué de le prendre en compte.


Ben pour moi c'est pas du tout subjectif, il suffit de prendre un double décimètre et de mesurer l'écart entre le bouton droit et le bouton gauche. 
Et dans le cas des souris dont les touches dont légèrement en creux, l'écart entre les creux.
Ca pourrait facilement se rajouter dans une fiche technique

Par exemple moi en ce moment j'utilise une souris evoluent, eh bien je mesure 8mm d'écart imposés par la molette entre les deux doigts (les touches étant par ailleurs collées). Au passage vous ne parlez jamais de ce type de souris, mais personnellement passé la première semaine d'adaptation je ne m'en passe plus. Très confortable pour les longues sessions de jeu, à plus forte raison après une journée passée à travailler devant un ordinateur. Le capteur accroche sans soucis sur un tapis de souris à 10€ et la glisse est parfaite. Au niveau des boutons, en plus du clic sur la molette il y a un deuxième bouton large à droite du bouton droit que j'ai bindé sur ma barre espace, et deux boutons accessibles au niveau du pouce que j'ai bindé sur les touches ctrl et alt, je pense que les joueurs de MMO comprendront très bien l'intéret de la chose.

Auparavant j'utilisais une razer naga hex dont le capteur laser a cessé de fonctionner peu après l'expiration de la garantie pour mon plus grand désespoir mais dont j'appréciais le clic doux, la molette qui se fait oublier, et les 6 boutons sous le pouce (et tant pis pour la mochissime couleur verte)

----------


## Hugo

Rien a voir mais vous savez quand sort le prochain CPC Hardware ? J'ai des trucs à acheter et je me demande si je dois l'attendre.

----------


## bambibreizh

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/59...1#post12490849
Dandu parle de bouclage du numéro de septembre, j'imagine qu'il faudra attendre début octobre pour l'avoir dispo.

----------


## Dandu

Il sort vers le 20/25 septembre

----------


## Pouyoux

Bonjour,

j'ai été étonné pour le test des SBC du numéro 41 et de la correction du n° 42 : en effet pas de trace du successeur du successeur du XU4 ! Je parle de l'Odroid N2 sorti en Juin qui représente une grosse évolution par rapport au XU4 présenté dans le numéro 41 ( support du 64 bits, CPU dernière génération, fanless et radiateur intégré etc etc). J'ai pu constater l'évolution car je dispose d'un XU4 et d'un N2 mais même si je suis sûr que le N2 est plus performant que le RPI4 j'aimerais bien savoir dans quelle proportion. Donc je me dis qu'un test du N2 aurait toute sa place dans le n°43.

----------

